# Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!



## Nappo (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,
Jetzt muss ich doch einfach mal das Anglerboard nutzen um mir meinen "FRUST" von der Seele zu reden.:c Seid mehreren Jahren bewirtschafte ich eine tolle Teichanlage im Herzen des Sauerlandes. Zum Angeln oder einfach nur zum entspannen zieht es mich täglich ans Wasser. Ein tolles Fleckchen ERDE,an dem sich so einiges tummelt. Vom Waschbär bis zum Eisvogel. Sogar das Bachneunauge ist vertreten. So etwas aufgeben? NEIN! Oder etwa doch? Diese verdammte "Klauerei" von Fischen ärgert mich mehr wie mir lieb ist.#q  Schon viele Lachsforellen von 50-70 cm von heute auf morgen verschwunden. Kormoran und Fischreier kann ich als Übeltäter ausschliessen. Beim ablassen der Teiche musste ich dann zweimal hinsehen. Mehreren Forellen ragte das abgerissene Vorfach noch aus dem Maul. Geschluckt bis tief in den Schlund. Einige jämmerlich verendet am Teichboden. Es kann`s doch nicht sein ständig kontrollieren zu müssen. Es ist wirklich traurig,aber leider wird man damit leben müssen. Oder alles hinwerfen!! Wie ergeht es Euch? Habe ich noch "Leidensgenossen",oder bin ich der Pechvogel mit den Teichen am falschen Ort?

Und Gott sprach:Es kann nur besser werden!!!!#c


----------



## Bassey (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Alarmsicherung sofern Strom oder ein Wachdienst mit Revierfahrer... oder selber auflauern und Übeltäter stellen, das spricht sich rum... nur alles entweder zeit- oder kostenintensiv...
Wenn's nicht so weit weg wäre, könnt ich mit Kumpels ein nächtliches Paintballjagen veranstalten... wär jedenfalls Lehrreich für die Diebe...
Einfach doofe Sache. Je nach größe wird wohl auch eine höherwertige Umzäunung mit Stacheldraht ausfallen wegen der kosten?


----------



## Nappo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Moin Bassey,
Umzäunung ist vorhanden. Wer mit aller Gewalt auf`a Gelände will schafft es auch. Hab mich schon mehrfach mehrere Nächte auf die Lauer gelegt. Aber wie es so ist kommen diese Fischdiebe dann wenn du totmüde ins Bett fällst. Da machste NIX.

Gruss,Nappo


----------



## Bassey (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre auf weniger "Beißfreudige" Fischarten umzusteigen, das würde evtl. was bringen, Problem ist dabei wohl dass dies nicht in deinem Interesse liegen dürfte...
Bzw. zeig den Diebstahl an, eine Handlungspflicht seitens der Polizei sollte durch Kontrollen dann bestehen, informiere dich aber besser mal.
Eine weitere Idee wäre ein Bewachungshinweis bzw. dass du und auch Freunde dann einfach mal ohne Planung im großen Rahmen ein weilchen unregelmäßig "Streifenfahrten" macht... Ich könnte dir auch gleich ein ganzes Sicherheitskonzept auf den Tisch werfen, weiß aber nicht wie eure zeitlichen Rahmen stehen... Wie sieht es mit Feststrom vor Ort aus? Zwecks Bewegungsmeldern und Alarmanlage? So teuer wie viele denken ist das heute nicht mehr. Tipp für eure eventuellen Streifen... Besorgt euch ein Nachtsichtgerät, dann findet man auch schnell mal jemanden der 100 Meter gesprintet ist und sich im Gestrüpp versteckt... Ein Vorteil hat die Ausbildung zur Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit ja, man weiß wie man Rambo spielen kann ^^


----------



## BeatleB84 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Ich denke mal, dass dieses Problem fast jeder hat, der privat nen Teich bewirtschaftet, Auf alle Fälle tut mir deine Situation echt leid - genau so wie mir jeder andere, dem es genau so geht, ebenfalls leid tut.#t

Hab da aber noch 3 Fragen. Eventuell kann ich dir dann nen Tip geben!

1. Wohnst du in Sichtweite deines Teiches?
2. Ist es ein Angelgewässer (von dir genehmigt)?
3. Wie groß (ca.) ist der Umfang der Anlage?


----------



## Nappo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Habe schon darüber nachgedacht Komplett auf Störbesatz umzusteigen. Die haben sie nicht so fix am Band wie die Forelle.Nur wenn dir dann 5 Stück fehlen ärgerst du dich noch mehr. Für den Sibirischen Stör (ca.16-20cm) legst du bei einer Abname von 30 Stck. mal eben 4,50 Euro/Stck. auf den Tisch des Herrn.Werde den Diebstahl zur Anzeige bringen.Gehe aber davon aus das es wie in den meisten Fällen im Sande verläuft.Nachtsichtgerät hat ein Kumpel.Der Rest der Bande hat sich schon öfters mit auf die Lauer gelegt.Habe nur eine 63 AH. Batterie für Licht in meiner Hütte,aber da kann man sich ja was stricken um die Burschen anzuleuchten.Keine schlechte Idee! Ich hoffe der Tag wird kommen an dem einen erwische. :vik:


----------



## Nappo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Tag Beatle B84,
Wohne 5 KM von der Anlage entfernt.
Es ist KEIN Angelgewässer und der Umfang der Anlage beträgt ca. 1900 Meter. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Grüsse,Nappo


----------



## Nappo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Bassey,
Wenn es Dir nicht zuviel Mühe macht fänd ich es toll wenn Du mir ein Konzept ausarbeiten könntest. Scheinst dich in dem Bereich ja auszukennen.Werde alles versuchen um dem ein Ende zu bereiten.Aber wenn man den einen dann erwischt hat folgt der nächste Halunke.#q


----------



## TJ. (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

5km sind doch keine entfernung da würd ich täglich vorbeifahren zu allen möglichen zeiten und wenns blos der nachbar ist der mim hund spaziern geht einfach jedem bescheid sagen. 

Was mich aber auch imteressieren würde kann ich wenn ich jemand erwische meinen schaden von dem Einklagen?.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fischpaule (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



TJ. schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch imteressieren würde kann ich wenn ich jemand erwische meinen schaden von dem Einklagen?.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Ja, kannst du - allerdings nur den verursachten Schaden, den du auch nachweisen kannst, und das sind meist nur ein paar Stück, die der Täter bei sich hat.... - das gleicht also keineswegs den Gesamtschaden aus - man kann allerdings dem Täter anbieten, das er etwas mehr zahlt und man selbst dafür keine Anzeige macht...


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Beissunfreudige Arten sind mit der beste Schutz, am besten auch noch sehr heimliche wie Wildkarpfen oder Wels.
Solltest du nicht im Teich selber angeln wollen kannst du auch Machendraht versenken .

Oder einfach bewaffnet wie ein irrer auf den Grundstück rumlaufen, glaube mir als die mich mit der Axt sahen sind die um ihr leben gerannt (und ich wollte wirklich nur ein Baum kappen).
Aber danach kam nie wieder ein fremder.


----------



## Bassey (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Nappo schrieb:


> Bassey,
> Wenn es Dir nicht zuviel Mühe macht fänd ich es toll wenn Du mir ein Konzept ausarbeiten könntest. Scheinst dich in dem Bereich ja auszukennen.Werde alles versuchen um dem ein Ende zu bereiten.Aber wenn man den einen dann erwischt hat folgt der nächste Halunke.#q



Dann brauche ich folgende Angaben von dir:

Grundriss des Geländes, des Teichs, wo verläuft der Zaun, wie hoch und welches Material, Hütte/n und wege.
Zum Strom: Es gibt auch 12 Volt Anlagen die du widerum mit Solarstrom aufrecht erhalten kannst. Aber da bekommst du genauere Infos von mir dann.


----------



## Syntac (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

sowas ist natürlich sehr als ärgerlich und kann einen schnell die Lust verderben, hatte ich bei meiner alten Anlage auch mal... Wohne jetzt zum Glück direkt an meinen Forellenteichen (sind quasi im Garten). 
Hoffe Du erwischt mal jemand, das sollte sich dann auch schnell rum sprechen...


----------



## Nappo (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Tag Bassey,
Werde einige Zeit brauchen bis ich eine Ordentlichr Skizze fertig habe. Sollst ja auch eine relativ genaue Bemaßung bekommen.(Strecke bis Strasse,Feldweg,Bebauung etc.) Habe gestern noch lange überlegt wie man dieses Problem in den Griff bekommt. Hab mich entschlossen auf "Beissunfreudige" Arten umzusteigen. Bin davon überzeugt das Du mir ein gutes Konzept ausarbeitest,denke aber auch das man trotz aller Vorkehrungen den Fischklau sowie den Vandalismus an Teichhütte etc. wahrscheinlich nie ganz vermeiden kann. Es sei denn man hat so ein Glück wie Syntac und den Forellenteich direkt im Garten. Auch Gardenfly hält anderen Besatz für die beste Alternative. Zudem werde ich NOCH mehr Kontrollen machen und "ordentliche" Anwohner in der Nähe der Anlage auf mein Problem hinweisen. Handynummer hinterlegen um sofort Handeln zu können. Lege mir schonmal ne Axt ins Auto. Bei Gardenfly hat es auch geklappt! *GRINS* Melde mich wenn die Skizze fertig ist.

Dank Dir,Nappo


----------



## Nappo (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hey Gardenfly,
Das mit dem Baum kappen nehme ich Dir jetzt aber nicht ab.  *GRINS*  |supergri

Gruss,Nappo


----------



## Sledge (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Das ist ne verdammt ärgerliche Sache, passiert aber sehr oft.

Besorg dir ne Schaufensterpuppe und zieh ihr alte Sachen an.
Leg sie mit dem Rücken nach oben auf´s Wasser.
Meist kommen die Fischdiebe im Dunkeln. Wenn sie dann im Schein der Lampe so´ne alte Useltrine im Wasser liegen sehen, sind die ganz schnell verschwunden 

Gruß sledge


----------



## Nappo (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hört sich lustig an. Glaube sogar das es möglicherweise klappen könnte.Aber wenn nach 2 Tage der Polizeihubschrauber über meiner Teichhütte kreist werde ich Einiges zu erklären haben!!

Nappo


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Nappo, Du schreibst, das Gelände ist umzäunt. Falls es dicht ist, könntest Du ein paar Gänse dort halten. Das Geschrei der Biester, wenn da im dunkeln jemand auf die Anlage tappt ist lauter als so manche Sirene.
Und im Spätherbst kann man sie auf einen gemütlich warmen Backofen vorbereiten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Ein Hund!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Nappo schrieb:


> Hey Gardenfly,
> Das mit dem Baum kappen nehme ich Dir jetzt aber nicht ab.  *GRINS*  |supergri
> 
> Gruss,Nappo



War aber wirklich so, ich habe so ärgerlich auf den Baum geschaut(hätte fast den Mönch zerstört), da habe ich die beiden zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Servus.
Einige vom Board kennen meinen Teich hatte auch solche Probleme. Allerdings weniger Schwarzangler sondern mehr mit besoffenen und pöbelnden Leuten die alles versaut haben. Mittlerweile hat sich aber alles beruhigt. Erreicht habe ich das mit extrem Böse sein. Seit meine Frau in Uniform mit umgeschnallter 38er kontrolliert und ich öfters mal ne Runde mit dem Gewehr drehe machen die meißten einen riesen Bogen um den Teich. Hatte wegen der Waffen sogar die Polizei da nur die können nichts machen gegen mich da alles legal ist was ich mache. Wie gesagt es hilft nur Abschreckung. Ein Tipp noch versuch einen Elektrozaun den bekommst bei Ebay und kostet nicht mal viel funzt mit ner 12volt Batterie. Wenn dann jemand das Ding anfasst bekommt er so um die 60 000 volt reingeballert. Gänse sind besser als jeder Wachhund, ne kleine Hütte und rein mit den Tieren brauchen relativ wenig Pflege und kann man auch tagelang alleine lassen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Bungo (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Also ich kenne das Problem leider.
Habe jetzt mit nem Kumpel zusammen einen von 3 Teichen gepachtet, größe gut 250m².
An diesen Teichen waren schon immer sehr viel Schwarzangler...

Wir wollen was recht ungewöhnliches versuchen.
Wir werden nur relativ wenige Großforellen besetzen und kleine Moderlischen als Lebendfutter anbieten.
Außerdem werden wir die Fische in den Ersten Tagen extrem mit der Fliegenrute beangeln sodass jeder Fisch mindest einmal gefangen wird. Natürlich mit Schonhaken und ausreichend dimensioniertem Material, sodass alle wieder entlassen werden können 
Dadurch hoffen wir dass die Schwarzangler keine Fische dranbekommen, und wenn, dass dann ihr Gerät nicht ausreichend ist.
Schilder und Zäune sind bei solch abgelegenen Teichen leider eher eine Einladung zum schwarzangeln....


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hi! Wie wäre es denn mit einem "Handyalarm"?
Es gibt Bewegungmelder mit eingebatem Telefon - wird oft bei Jagdhütten und Booten verwendet, und im entsprechenden Handel bekommt man die auch.
Kannst dir sogar Video auf dein Handy spielen lassen; sozusagen live dabei.. .
Nur das mit der Axt würde ich vergessen; es ist soooo viel entspannter die Polizei zu rufen.... .
Petri


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Von allen hier gemachten Vorschlägen zur Prävention hat mir der mit den Gänsen gefallen,
vielleicht noch verbunden mit einem hilfreichen Nachbarn,welcher dich kurz anruft wenn die Vögel ein Geschrei veranstallten.
Allemal besser als einen Hund in Einsamkeit zu belassen,welcher sicher recht unglücklich mit dieser Aufgabe ist.
Ebenso auch Rambos "Einsatzplänen" vorzuziehen,welche wohl nur mit ehöhtem technischen Aufwand zu realisieren sind.Oder willst du ernsthaft einen Wachdienst
beauftragen.Dann kannst du deine Fische auch gleich beim Feinkosthändler kaufen,dies
dürfte billiger sein.

Taxidermist

P.S.:Mir ist da noch etwas eingefallen,Zu den Gänsen,welche fürs Melden da sind,könntest du noch einen Truthahn (männlich) setzen,welcher für die aktive
Abwehr zuständig ist,solch ein Vogel geht in seinem Revier auf alles los,was dort
nichts zu suchen hat!Diese Viecher sind echte Gegner,welche mit 25kg Kampfgewicht bis in Gesichtshöhe springen können und dann kräftig treten.
Nur brauchen diese Vögel einen Winterstall,da sie recht Frostempfindlich sind.
Auf Amerikanischen Farmen werden sie gern,genau zu dem Zweck gehalten.
Und keine Angst,die wissen von wem sie gefüttert werden!


----------



## Skrxnch (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Wie wäre es denn mit einem "Handyalarm"?
> Es gibt Bewegungmelder mit eingebatem Telefon - wird oft bei Jagdhütten und Booten verwendet, und im entsprechenden Handel bekommt man die auch.
> Kannst dir sogar Video auf dein Handy spielen lassen; sozusagen live dabei.. .
> Nur das mit der Axt würde ich vergessen; es ist soooo viel entspannter die Polizei zu rufen.... .
> Petri



http://ww.egun.de/market/list_items.php?cat=4&PHPSESSID=15ca6bb66f48f6f2519b6c467a8bed9f
Gezielter findest Dus im Unterpunkt Fallen, aber die günstigsten Angebote sind meist in einer "falschen" Rubrik abgelegt.

Gänse hatten wir mal an nem See. Abgesehen vom Kot am Ufer sind die wirklich top Bewegungsmelder. Die Fotofalle ist nicht schlecht um etwas in der Hand zu haben wenn wirklich mal welche erwischt werden. Achte mal ein bisschen auf Spuren im feuchten Gras morgens (falls Gelände das zulässt) und versetz Dich in den Mind des Wilderers. Wo würdest Du den Zaun übertsteigen etc.

Waidmannsheil:g#6


----------



## Haggard (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Also das mit dem Handy ist ja eine feine Sache ! Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Kisters (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Ja "Alarmhandy" ist das Zauberwort, allein die Kenntnis von einem Handy hält die Diebe von den Teichen fern. Also überall rumerzählen...

Schau mal hier, alles was das Herz begehrt:

http://www.alarmwelt.de/http://www.alarmwelt.de/http://www.alarmwelt.de/
und
http://www.desafon.de/


----------



## basslawine (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

ein freund von mir hat mal versucht truthähne zu halten.
die biester können nichts ab, Frost, Stress etc.

sicherlich hübsch wäre eine Fotofalle mit infrarot bewegungssensor. wenn man die einigermassen versteckt und diebstahlsicher anbringt.

so wurde in meinem heimatdorf auch schon mal ein "hühnerdieb" überführt, der seine eigene Geflügelzucht mit zuchttieren aus dem nachbardorf veredeln wollte. ausser einer Geldstrafe ist zwar polizeilich nicht viel passiert, allerdings wirkt der seitdem "geflügelte"  ruf "do kummt dei heunedief" wahre wunder.

gruss marco


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Stell doch einfach erstmal ein Schild auf:






Und dann kleb da einfach noch einen in Folie eingeschweißten Zettel dran:
Testpersonen gesucht
Für medizinische Tests in unseren Laboratorien
suchen wir noch freiwillige Testpersonen auf
400€-Basis (auch als Nebentätigkeit).
Voraussetzung: Guter körperlicher Allgemeinzustand
Interessenten bitte melden unter Tel. 01234-56789

wo Du natürlich Deine Telefonnummer einträgst, um den Trottel, der anruft, auf frischer Tat zu ertappen bzw. zu überführen, dass er auf dem Gelände war


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

MUHAAAAAAAAAA Honeyball, dat is ja mal dat beste wat Ick heute lesen durfte, Danke Dir


----------



## HD4ever (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

schöne Schweinerei ! 
vielleicht kannst du dich mit 2-3 Kollegen zusammen tun und dann sprecht ihr euch ab um euer Gewässer öfter und besser zu kontollieren |kopfkrat
hoffe du gibst nicht auf und das ihr nen paar der Banausen erwischen könnt ! |krach:


----------



## Nappo (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Tagchen,
Erst einmal Vielen Dank Euch allen für die Tips.Werde mich in der Alarmwelt mal schlau machen.Ein Sicherheitsdienst kommt natürlich nicht in Frage.Das mache ich mit den Kollegen selber.Bin ja nicht Neureich! Auch der Vorschlag mit den Gänsen ist Ok.Gibt nur noch diverse Zaunstellen an denen ich ein wenig arbeiten müsste um den Fuchs nicht auf dem Gelände zu haben.Dann war´s das mit dem Federvieh. Auch die 60.000 Volt hören sich gut an.Nur was passiert wenn die Diebe einen geballert bekommen haben? Aus Frust Randalieren!? Weiss man es? Das Schild "Versuchsanlage" hängt morgen am Teich.Hoffentlich können die Fischdiebe lesen! Hey Bungo,das mit deinem Versuch die Grossforellen durch´s beangeln mit Fliege vom Beissen abzuhalten würd ich lassen.Ich persönlich nehme nur die Fliege am Teich und nur allein das umstellen von Trockenfliege auf Streamer lässt die Fische erneut beissen.Ausserdem kommen die Gauner mit Wurm,Spinner,Bienenmade etc. Und da ist der Biss vorprogrammiert wenn die Tiere es nicht kennen.Wenn du hoffst das Ihr Gerät nicht ausreicht ergeht es Dir so wie mir.Tote Grossforellen mit Abgerissenem Vorfach am Teichrand.Da kommen Dir die Tränen.:c Werde mal mit Sledge sprechen ob sein Plan auch mit Schwiegermüttern funktioniert!!!   *GRINS*

Nappo


----------



## Skrxnch (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Nappo schrieb:


> T Das Schild "Versuchsanlage" hängt morgen am Teich.Hoffentlich können die Fischdiebe lesen!
> 
> Nappo



Wennst da aber was von Landesamt oder so draufschreibst ist das glaub Amtsanmaßung.
Besser ein erfundenes privates Institut nennen.
Oder evtl. "freilaufende Hunde" Schilder.

Nimm doch ne Puppe von Orion oder Beate Uhse. Die sind von Haus aus schön aufgedunsen. Ein wenig grünes Airbrush noch und es wirkt garantiert lebensecht|supergri

Kenne ja das Gelände nicht, ob das in Frage käme: Wenn ja, dann mal mit dem Jagdpächter reden ob man da ne Ansitzleiter/Hochsitz aufstellen könnte. Drinnen oder draußen. (Dann aber so von außen verkleiden, mit grün/braunen Teppichresten zur Not, dass man nicht sehen kann ob einer draufsitzt! Das müßte helfen als Zusatzmaßnahme.

Es gibt da auch noch so Schilder "Achtung Jagdbetrieb" Jetzt wär z. B. Saison für Wildenten (in RLP)|rolleyes

Schilder sind in jedem Fall ne Sofortmaßnahme.


----------



## Nappo (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Tag Skronch,
Kann mich auch in meine Hütte setzen und auf die Brut warten.Das ist nicht das Problem.Und auch wenn es Amtsanmaßung ist,ich würd es ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken aufhängen.Hauptsache diese verdammte Klauerei hört endlich auf.

Grüsse,Nappo


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Das ist keine Amtsanmaßung.

Du kannst auf Deinem Privatgrundstück Schilder aufstellen wie Du willst.

Du kannst sogar noch einen Zusatz draufsetzen: Akt.Z.:211009-0815/LM-AA
damit es offiziell aussieht.
Am besten nimmst Du ein ausgedachtes Landesamt aus dem Bundesland in dem sich der Teich befindet, und das es in Wirklichkeit nicht gibt.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Ich denke mal, damit das hier nicht ausartet, lösche ich ganz stumpf den Beitrag von Fabi_ und die (absolut richtigen und berechtigten) Antworten dazu...


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, damit das hier nicht ausartet, lösche ich ganz stumpf den Beitrag von Fabi_ und die (absolut richtigen und berechtigten) Antworten dazu...


 
nene, lass nur: ganz interessant, mit wem man, wenn auch virtuell, zu tun hat


----------



## gründler (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

......


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Aber leider sind nicht alle so vernünftig wie ihr beide im Umgang mit so einem Thema.


----------



## gründler (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

.....


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Die Alternative wäre es gewesen, das Thema zu schließen, damit hier nicht noch mehr Aufrufe zur Selbstjustiz kommen.
Aber das wäre m.E. ungerecht gegenüber dem Thread-Ersteller, der ja von uns allen Rat und Hilfe erwartet.
Also:
Bitte weiter mit ernst gemeinten und vernünftigen Vorschlägen jenseits von Aufrufen zu Gewaltanwendung und/oder Körperverletzung.

Dieses Mal belasse ich es bei einer Warnung an denjenigen, der das Thema in diese Richtung geführt hat. Beim nächsten Mal wird es dann eine Verwarnung geben!


----------



## Fabi_ (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

TUT MIR LEID:c:c:c
ich weis was ich falsch gemacht hab!!!
TUT MIR ECHT LEID!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabi_ (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

mein beitrag war gar nicht gut!!!!!!!!! ich weis, tut mir auch echt leid!!!!!!!! meiner meinung nach, ist die idee mit den gänsen am besten. denn: die sin echt aggressiv fremden gegenüber. wollt mal mein restliches angelbrot den gänsen zuschmeisen. die sin sofort mit offenem schnabel auf mich zu gerannt ;-D man hab ich en schreck bekommen ;-D


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Deine Entschuldigung akzeptieren wir gerne!


----------



## Fabi_ (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

danke ;-D


----------



## Fabi_ (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

oder stecke 2 erdspeere in die erde. auf einen kommt ein bissanzeiger. an den anderen knotest du die angelschnur an. diese montage spannst du dann vor eine beliebte angelstelle. wenn jetzt ein schwarzangler mit dem bein die schnur zeiht piepst der bissanzeiger sooo laut, dass die nachbarn aufmerksam gemacht werden


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hmm, ich würde mal sagen, alles hat zwei Seiten!

Klar kann es nicht gut sein, auf Menschen zu schießen.

Aber wenn man 2-4 Jahre lang seine Forellen großzieht und einem dann der ganze Teich leer gemacht wird, das ist schon ganz schön ärgerlich und man bekommt so einen leichten Hass.

Da sieht man dann ganz schnell rot und hat böse Gedanken!

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung, denn mir ist das dieses Jahr auch passiert und ich werde Ende des Jahres meinen Teich aufgeben.

Wenn ja nur ein paar Fische rausgeholt worden wären, aber 300-400 Stück, das ist schon hart!

Meine Anlage ist auch "nur" im Nachbarkaff, doch nie hab ich einen erwischt. Obwohl ich zu verschiedensten Zeiten da war und kontrolliert habe.

Verdacht habe ich zwar, aber ich kann nichts beweisen.
Und um mich ein paar Tage hintereinander auf die Lauer zu legen fehlt mir die Zeit und auch die Geduld.

Deshalb, gründler oder Toni, ich wüßte gerne, wie ihr denken würdet, wenn ihr in der jeweiligen Situation wärt?

*Dies soll definitiv kein Gewaltaufruf sein, sondern nur meine Frustration und Wut über das Geschehene wiederspiegeln!*

Bin zwar nicht im Besitz einer Kanone, aber große Lust einem Fischwilderer mit meinem Bogen einen 15" Pfeil samt Jagdspitze in den Allerwertesten zu schießen, die hätte ich schon!


----------



## Nappo (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Tag Fabi,
Genau das ist ja mein Problem. Es gibt keine Nachbarn. Direkt an die Anlage grenzt südlich ein Riesiges Waldgebiet.Ansonsten Wiesen und Felder. Das erste Haus wird vom Teich aus in einer Entfernung von ca.1.5 Kilometern liegen. Da ich Begeisterter Segelflieger bin habe ich es an Wochenenden auch schon von Oben versucht jemanden zu sehen. Leider trauen Sie sich wohl nur in der Dunkelheit. Aber der Tag wird kommen an dem "Ich" zur richtigen Zeit am Richtigen Ort bin.

Gruss,Nappo#6


----------



## Fabi_ (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

des´ natürlich schlecht :C aber ich bin sicher, irgendwann kriegst du sie ;-D


----------



## Fabi_ (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

du hast doch bestimmt eine hütte oder so an dem see. dann mach da mit dem bissanzeiger un richte dir in der hütte ein kleines nachtlager ein. liest du voher grußelgeschichten kannste nicht mehr einschlafen ;-D

mfg fabi_


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

@MFT-Dirk:
Es ist aber auch ein Unterschied, ob Du als Betroffener oder als Beratender zu dem Thema antwortest.

Was ich alles machen würde, wenn Du mich um Hilfe bittest, schreib ich auch nicht öffentlich


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @MFT-Dirk:
> Es ist aber auch ein Unterschied, ob Du als Betroffener oder als Beratender zu dem Thema antwortest.
> 
> Was ich alles machen würde, wenn Du mich um Hilfe bittest, schreib ich auch nicht öffentlich




Äh.... 


HILFE!!!

Antwort bitte per PN


----------



## gründler (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

......


----------



## Nappo (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

MFT-Dirk,
Schade das dieses Problem bei Dir und scheinbar vielen anderen zum "Grossen Sport" geworden ist.Du willst alles aufgeben? So habe ich vor ein paar Tagen auch noch gedacht.Aber nach all diesen Tips und Anregungen werde ich die Flinte jetzt noch nicht ins Korn werfen.Wie Gründler auch schon sagt gibt es genug legale Mittel.Auch wenn ne Doppelläufige bestimmt mehr Eindruck schindet.Und da muss ich dich wirklich mal in Schutz nehmen,denn wenn man da vor all den toten Grossforellen steht und die Hälfte weg ist,kommen einem Gedanken die wir hier nicht erwähnen wollen.Vielleicht helfen Dir all die Antworten weiter.Und jetzt mal ehrlich:Ich bewirtschafte meine Teiche nicht "nur" wegen den Fischen.Sicherlich ist das das Wichtigste,aber ich erfreue mich jeden Tag àuf´s Neue wenn ich diese wunderbare Artenvielfalt am Gewässer beobachten kann.Der Eisvogel (Fischdieb) welcher ins Wasser schiesst und mir die Moderlieschen klaut.Die Libellen,und Vieles mehr.In jedem Angler steckt doch wohl ein gewisses Maß an Naturverbundenheit.Und auch das ist ein Grund sich nicht so schnell unterkriegen zu lassen.

Nappo


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Gründler,

ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass ich wirklich auf jemand schießen würde. Weder mit meinem Langbogen, noch mit einer Flinte oder sonst irgendwas!

Nur Wut baut sich da schon extreme auf und wenn ich jemand erwischt hätte, dann hätte es wahrscheinlich schon einen Satz heiße Ohren gegeben.

Ich meine auch jetzt nicht ein paar Kinder die ein oder zwei Fische raus fangen.
Das haben wir alle (gut, fast alle|rolleyes) hinter uns.
Sondern die, die in einer Nacht 40 oder noch mehr Fische rauszocken!

Und was will ich groß machen?
Funkkameras und solche Späßchen kosten 300€ aufwärts und oft bringen die dann auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.

Einzäunen kann ich das Gelände nicht vernünftig, da zu groß.

Und für die Schwarzangler, die ich da vermute ist es ein leichtes die Anlage versteckt zu beobachten und dann zuzuschlagen, wenn ich weg bin.

@ Nappo,

das mit dem Aufgeben weiß ich ja auch noch nicht so recht.

Natürlich ist so ein Teich nicht nur zum Fische ziehen.
Auch ich habe ein Eisvogelpärchen, was seit Jahren am Teich zu Hause ist.
Der Tümpel ist mein kleines Rückzugsgebiet gewesen, um dem stressigen Büroalltag nach Feierabend zu entfliehen.
Doch trotzdem,  wir haben da auch unsere Bachforellen, Saiblinge und Regenbogner groß gezogen.
Es dauert mich deshalb auch ungemein, dieses Wasser nicht mehr damit besetzen zu können.

Da ich nämlich nicht so der Forellenseeangler bin, muss ich mir wohl in Zukunft diese Leckerlies küchenfertig beim Züchter holen!


----------



## JimiG (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Was ich hier lese macht mich echt nachdenklich. Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, das das Problem mit der Fischwilderei so groß ist. Das es dann soweit geht das Teichbesitzer ihre Anlagen deswegen aufgeben wollen oder müssen macht mich echt nachdenklich. Gilt denn das Eigentum eines einzelnen hier garnichts mehr? Wie tief sind diese Leute gesunken, die andere Leute regelmäßig bestehlen?
Ich persönlich wünsche euch Betroffenen viel Erfolg beim Versuch solche Leute dingfest zu machen.

mfG Dirk


----------



## Hemmingway60 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hallo Nappo! Wie du siehst sind es immer die gleichen Probleme die einen Teichbesitzer Ärgern. ich liebäugle schon mehere jahre mit dem gedanken mich als hobby Teichwirt zu Beschäftigen. Aber vor der von dir geschilderten Situation habe ich mohres! Tips hast du ja hier einige bekommen,wäre schön wenn du uns irgendwann eine positive wende der Situation erfährst ,bitte lass es uns wissen Gruß Günni#h


----------



## Bungo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



JimiG schrieb:


> Was ich hier lese macht mich echt nachdenklich. Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, das das Problem mit der Fischwilderei so groß ist. Das es dann soweit geht das Teichbesitzer ihre Anlagen deswegen aufgeben wollen oder müssen macht mich echt nachdenklich. Gilt denn das Eigentum eines einzelnen hier garnichts mehr? Wie tief sind diese Leute gesunken, die andere Leute regelmäßig bestehlen?


Das Eigentum gilt wirklich leider gar nichts mehr...
Und wenn man dann Schwarzangler erwischt muss man sich noch vorsichtig verhalten um nicht bedroht oder gar verletzt zu werden...
Soweit ist es leider schon gekommen.


----------



## Nappo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hallo,
Das tolle Schild "Versuchsanlage" hängt schon an diversen Stellen! Ein Anfang ist gemacht. Versuch macht Klug!!!!
Nochmals "Danke" an alle!!!!!!

Gruss,Nappo#h


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Nappo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das tolle Schild "Versuchsanlage" hängt schon an diversen Stellen!


 

Klasse :q :q Jetzt musste nur noch beim Krankenhaus bescheid geben das man Dich informieren soll, wenn Leute kommen die sich auf Radioaktive Stoffe in Ihrem Körper untersuchen lassen wollen... Dann haste Deine Fischräuber :q:q:q Ah dat Schild is echt geil, hätteste Dir evtl. noch schnell uff AluSchild stanzen lassen sollen .... #6


----------



## Honeyball (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> ich liebäugle schon mehere jahre mit dem gedanken mich als hobby Teichwirt zu Beschäftigen.


Mutiges Vorhaben angesichts Deiner Behinderung und der zu erwartenden Arbeit!!! #r


----------



## Fabi_ (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

ich wünsch dir viel glück mit dem schild nappo ;-D du kreigst sie irgendwann das weis ich ;-D

mfg fabi_


----------



## bmt_hethske (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hallo Leute,
Ich hatte selbst das ganze Jahr hindurch die beschriebenen Probleme an meinen Teichen und ziehe die Konsequenzen.
Etwa 300-400 kg Regenbogenforellen, Bachforellen und Saiblinge wurden mir geklaut, die Anlage mehrfach beschädigt und bis heute konnte ich niemanden erwischen. 

Meine Anlage habe ich aufgegeben. Einen Teich habe ich schon leerlaufen lassen, der andere folgt. 

Hatte Schilder aufgestellt, Schnüre über und unter dem Wasser gespannt. Hat nichts geholfen.

Ich hoffe eine neue Anlage zu finden, bei der ich bessere Möglichkeiten habe mich zu schützen (Stromanschluss, direkte Strassenanbindung, Zaun etc.)

Viel Glück den Anderen Betroffenen


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich hatte selbst das ganze Jahr hindurch die beschriebenen Probleme an meinen Teichen und ziehe die Konsequenzen.
> Etwa 300-400 kg Regenbogenforellen, Bachforellen und Saiblinge wurden mir geklaut, die Anlage mehrfach beschädigt und bis heute konnte ich niemanden erwischen.
> 
> ...




Ist echt zum Brechen!!!

Bei mir war's fast genau so viel Fisch.
Dazu noch fast alle Störe...

Werde meinen Teich irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen auch leer machen und den restlichen kläglichen Bestand aufnehmen!|gr:


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Da muss ich mit meinen Welsen doch glücklich sein, selbst wenn ich gezielt darauf fische brauche ich lange um einen zu fangen, und den Teich ablassen dauert 1 1/2 Tage (kleines Rohr und viel Grundwasser).


----------



## Bungo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Ich macht mir echt alle Mut bei unserem neu gepachtetem Teich... #d


----------



## Nappo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hallo,
Sicherlich haben sehr viel Teichbesitzer Probleme ohne Ende.Aber wie man erkennt betrifft es in den meisten Fällen den Forellenbesatz.Habe leider heute morgen noch gehört das es bei einer Anlage im Nachbardorf erheblich schlechter ausgegangen ist als bei mir.Da wurden nicht "nur" die Forellen beangelt sondern alle Bretter vom Mönch rausgerissen.Was das bedeutet wisst Ihr ja selber.400 Regenbogenforellen Futsch! 

Günni: Es gibt nix Schöneres wie eine eigene Teichanlage.Nur wenn Du es machen willst such Dir die Richtige aus.Gute Tips und Vorschläge haben wir ja bekommen.

bmt-hethske und Mft-Dirk: Tut mir echt leid für Euch. 

Werde es wie Gardenfly versuchen. Oktober/November wird ja überall abgefischt.Wird wohl kein Problem sein jetzt an Welse zu kommen.

EIN Jahr möchte ich es noch versuchen.Mal sehen wie es wird!
Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
Sollte ich jemanden gefasst haben seht Ihr es in der Zeitung. *GRINS*

Nappo


----------



## Fabi_ (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

ja dann wünsch ich dir dass das kommende jahr besser wird ;-D


----------



## lausi97 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hi Nappo,ich kann dir als Züchter das Alarmtelefon nur empfehlen,seit dem ersten Einsatz 3 Schwarzangler nerwischt und zur Anzeige gebracht.Im moment treibt sich hier im Sauerland eine Organisierte Bande von Fischdieben rum,die auch von der Schußwaffe gebrauch machen sollen!!!!!
Also Obacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Diese Bande hat schon ca 3-4 TONNEN Forellen aus mehreren Zuchten und von Privatleuten geklaut.

Gruß
Lausi


----------



## sc00b (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mutiges Vorhaben angesichts Deiner Behinderung und der zu erwartenden Arbeit!!! #r




Und ich dacht er will Spritsparen.. aber wenn er dann noch zu seiner Teichanlage fahren muss?|wavey:


Sry für OT


----------



## C.K. (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



> Sry für OT



Das lasse ich gegen den Vogel gerne durch gehen! :q:q


----------



## Nappo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hey Lausi,
Dank Dir.Mit solchen Jungs ist wohl nicht zu spassen.Man muss wohl leider heutzutage auf Alles gefasst sein.Ab und zu frag ich mich wo ich hier eigentlich wohne?|kopfkrat Darf doch nicht wahr sein das bei solchen Delikten Waffengewalt angewendet wird.Brauch mich hier wohl nicht weiter darüber äussern mit was für Landsleuten wir es "meistens" zu tun haben.

Nappo


----------



## Bungo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Nappo schrieb:


> Brauch mich hier wohl nicht weiter darüber äussern mit was für Landsleuten wir es "meistens" zu tun haben.
> 
> Nappo


Leider wird dieses Klischee viel zu oft bestätigt...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Bungo schrieb:


> Leider wird dieses Klischee viel zu oft bestätigt...




Und hier im AB nicht geduldet. In gar keinem Fall. 

Ich hatte vor 30 Jahren auch mal 3 Teiche. Sogar in unmittelbarer Nähe von Häusern. Da war " Migrationshintergrund " noch ein Fremdwort. 
Trotzdem wurden mir regelmäßig die Forellen rausgeangelt. Spuren am Zaun, wo die Hammel drübergeklettert sind. Reste von Angelschnüren etc. Was halt so auffällt. 

Und dazu auch gleich ein Erlebnis mit - ich sag mal - Selbstjustiz, was um Haaresbreite ins Auge gegangen wäre.

Ich war ja nun kein Kind von Traurigkeit und in diesen jungen Jahren auch nicht zimperlich.
Also hab ich mich in einer lauen Sommernacht, bewaffnet mit nem stabilen langen Knüppel auf die Lauer gelegt. 
Rund um jeden Teich standen dichte junge Fichten und es gab nur wenige Zwangspassagen, durch die man an die Teiche gelangen konnte. 
Also hab ich mich an der wahrscheinlichsten Stelle an der evtl. Schwarzangler vorbeikommen auf die Lauer gelegt.
Es war schon lange nach Mitternacht, als ein Auto die Straße runterkam. Es geht da bergab und der Wagen rollte mit ausgeschaltetem Motor und ohne Licht bis an die Teiche.
Jemand stieg leise aus und näherte sich vorsichtig durch das offengelassene Tor.
Es war stockdunkel und man konnte die Gestalt nur ganz schemenhaft sehen. Die kam dann genau auf mich zu.
Ich hab mich parat gestellt, den Knüppel ausgeholt und gewartet.
Der Typ kam immer näher geschlichen. Noch einen Schritt und dann  hau ich ihm den Knüppel zwischen die Augen. 
Genau in dem Moment flüstert die Gestalt: " Ralf ? ", " Hallo? ".
Ich konnte den Schlag grade noch abbremsen, sonst hätt ich meinem Schwager den Kopf von den Schultern gehauen. Der war nämlich von meiner ( damals noch zukünftigen ) Frau losgeschickt worden um nach dem rechten zu sehen. Sie hatte sich Sorgen gemacht, weil ich so lange weg war. 

Was ich damit sagen will:

Fischräuber gibt es schon so lange, wie es Fischteiche gibt.
Mit jedweder Art von Gewalt, ob aktiv oder passiv, sollte man sehr, sehr vorsichtig sein. Es ist kaum zu glauben, wie dumm es manchmal laufen kann. Und selbst wenn man den " richtigen " erwischt, kommt man nachher noch selbst in den Knast oder zahlt sich dumm und dämlich.

Wir hatten damals übrigens großen Erfolg mit den Gänsen. Danach war Ruhe.


----------



## Skrxnch (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

@ralle: ohne Worte |good:#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

|good: @ Ralf und meine absolute Zustimmung!


Bei mir ist es so, dass ich sogar für Schwarzangler Verständnis habe.
Ich war auch nie ein Guter!

Nur die Relation macht es eben.

Wenn mir paar Kiddies oder meinetwegen auch Erwachsene mal zwei oder vier Fische im Monat rausgeholt hätten, das hätte mich gar nicht gejuckt.

Doch hier das, was da bei mir abgegangen ist, das muss irgendwer professionell gemacht haben.
Ich gehe mal stark von einer Bande aus, die ein Netz benutzt hat.
Sonst hätte ich mehr Spuren finden müssen.

Es ist schlimm, wenn du in der einen Woche fütterst und siehst noch ordentlich Fische ans Futter ran gehen und am WE drauf willst du 6 Fische zum Räuchern fangen und nix ist mehr da... Dann guckst du schon recht sparsam!!!

Aber et is wie et is, en schebbe Ar_s_ch gibt en schebbe Schi_ss_!


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Gegen das Teichabfischen mit Netzen hilft eine einfache Konstruktion aus einem langen flachen Metallstück, in das im Abstand von 30 - 50 cm Löcher gebohrt sind, in die von unten ein paar Stäbe (z.B. alte Zeltstangen) gesteckt und festgekloppt werden. Die stehen dann quasi senkrecht im Wasser, behindern beim normalen Angeln kaum bis gar nicht, aber jedes durchgezogene Netz bleibt zwangsläufig daran hängen.
Material dafür findet sich auf jedem Schrottplatz.


----------



## Nappo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Sollte man die "Metallstangen" nicht besser schräg anbringen? Wenn die Burschen mit einem Wurfnetz arbeiten was senkrecht auf´s Wasser fällt wird es sich möglicherweise auch bei Zug nach oben wieder lösen. 

Gruss Nappo|kopfkrat


----------



## Hemmingway60 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mutiges Vorhaben angesichts Deiner Behinderung und der zu erwartenden Arbeit!!! #r


Danke! ich habe viele gute Freunde. die haben mir sofort signalisiert das sie mir helfen. Aber was ich so mitbekommen habe kommen die Probleme hinterher.Und einen Weiher zu bewachen wie einen Schatz hab ich kein Bock drauf,geh ich lieber Angeln! MFG. Günni|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Gegen das Teichabfischen mit Netzen hilft eine einfache Konstruktion aus einem langen flachen Metallstück, in das im Abstand von 30 - 50 cm Löcher gebohrt sind, in die von unten ein paar Stäbe (z.B. alte Zeltstangen) gesteckt und festgekloppt werden. Die stehen dann quasi senkrecht im Wasser, behindern beim normalen Angeln kaum bis gar nicht, aber jedes durchgezogene Netz bleibt zwangsläufig daran hängen.
> Material dafür findet sich auf jedem Schrottplatz.


 

Tolle Idee,nur in einer Zucht,oder auch Nebenerwerbsanlage nicht durchführbar!
Wenn diesen Banden das Netz kaputtgeht,dann lassen die einfach den Teich ab!

@MFT-Dirk

Gebe dir vollkommen Recht,denn es geht hier nicht um Kiddies oder Gelegenheitsschwarzangler.
Diese Mengen die da teilweise geklaut werden,werden auch wieder Verkauft.Also Diebstahl mit Vorsatz!!!!!
Also ,wenn irgenwem eine größere Menge Forellen angeboten wird,bitte melden,bzw mal genau nachfragen woher die sind!

gruß
Lausi


----------



## feko (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hallo,in meinem Gewässer verschwinden auch die Salmoniden.
Es ist offensichtlich,auch  wenn ich täglich nachsehe,
es werden immer weniger.
Ich könnte kotzen,mit viel Liebe und Fürsorge bewirtschafte ich mein wunderschönes Gewässer,viele Fische habe ich schon releast,und kenne einzelne exemplare sehr sehr gut,und würde sie niemals töten.
Aber leider werden sie mir öfters geklaut,so ein Mist 

Werde jetzt öfters auch mal nachts nachsehen,nützt ja alles nichts,
Schwarzangler,seid auf der Hut,ich bin richtig sauer


----------



## Sharky1 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



feko schrieb:


> Hallo,in meinem Gewässer verschwinden auch die Salmoniden.
> Es ist offensichtlich,auch  wenn ich täglich nachsehe,
> es werden immer weniger.
> Ich könnte kotzen,mit viel Liebe und Fürsorge bewirtschafte ich mein wunderschönes Gewässer,viele Fische habe ich schon releast,und kenne einzelne exemplare sehr sehr gut,und würde sie niemals töten.
> ...



Hallo

versuchs doch mal mit Video-Überwachung. 
Beispiel: http://www.wildkamera.de/html/modellubersicht_wildkameras.html
Ich würde es damit versuchen.... damit erwischte den schon.


----------



## Syntac (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Moin, 
Aldi Wildkamera gabs für 99 Euro letzthin. 
Die ist in Videobereich echt gut für das Geld, nur die Dioden klimmen eben, kein schwarzes UV... 
Daher lieber eine mehr und in Reihe schalten, sprich eine für das gute Bild, und eine oder zwei weitere auf die erste Kamera gerichtet, falls die jemand sieht und klaut haste das dann auf der nächsten...


----------



## feko (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Werde jetzt auch auf so n Ding zurückgreifen-obwohl es momentan ruhig aussieht.
Ende letztes Jahr hatte ich Spuren gesehen,ich hätte aber niemals gedacht das man mir untermassige Fische rausfängt-der Schaden ist doch enorm gewesen,ich gehe von ca 250 verschw. Saiblingen und Rebos aus.übel.
Ob ein Schild,:Achtung Videoüberwacht! auch abschreckt?
Den nächsten Besaatz laß ich auf jeden fall weg,und investiere in die Elektronik.
Dank und Gruß


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Also ich schließe mich "Syntacs" Antwort an, und würde auch eine Wildkammera (Infarot) empfehlen (habe mir selbst eine zugelegt).
Und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr!
Sollte natürlich so Installiert werden das sie nicht geklaut werden kann!

Eine gute Funktioniert mit Batterie und gegebenfalls kann man einen Funk-Alarm Installieren.

Ein Hinweis auf eine Kamera Überwachung sollte aus Rechtlichen Gründen darauf hingewiesen werden. Schreckt auch noch zusätzlich ab!

Fischklau in geschlossenen Gewässern (Teichen) gilt als Diebstahl in Offenen Gewässern ist es Fischwilderei !


----------



## feko (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Werde es auch so machen,bin schon dran.
Schade das es nicht anderst geht. #d


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Passend zur Überschrift:
gestern am Kanal einen Schwarzangler erwischt: der hat sein vorgehen damit begründet das es keine Tageskarten gibt (Jahreskarte 16 bzw26€),hatte nur Glück das die Polizei aufgrund eines Suizides ausgelastet war.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



feko schrieb:


> Ob ein Schild,:Achtung Videoüberwacht! auch abschreckt?


Wenn du das Geld nicht ausgeben möchtest, dann würde ich dir auch eine Kamera Attrape empfehlen. Am besten mit ein Lämpchen das andeutet zu filmen. Und vielleicht eine Lampe die auf Beweglichkeit reagiert.
Schwarzangler angeln doch nur dann schwarz, wenn sie davon ausgehen davon zu kommen. Und bei einer Kamera und ähnlichen Aktionen wird das wohl sein gelassen... tippe ich.

P.S. Auch mal daran gedacht das es ein Komoran sein könnte? Die machen hier auch in Vereinsgewässern große Probleme und achten nicht aufs Maß.


----------



## drilling22 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Wenn so viele Fische weg kommen, dann sind das vielleicht wieder so Banden wie auch vorher im Thread schon beschrieben. Weiß nicht ob es dann so klug ist, dass die die Kamera sehen (durch das rote Licht). Im Zweifel hauen die die kaputt und gut ist.
Vielleicht eine Wildkamera auch da platzieren wo man gut parken kann. Dann hast wenigstens ein Kennzeichen und nicht nur Schemen von 3 Leuten mit nem Netz...

Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück, dass du die Leute kriegst!


----------



## feko (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Hallo,Danke nochmals.
Also,das Geld wird ausgegeben,dann  spar ich halt einen Besatz ein.
Habe heute schon Hinweise angebracht das ich diesen Diebstahl und Vandalismus nicht mehr hinnehme.


In letzter Zeit war ja Ruhe,Gott sei Dank,wie oben geschieben,ich kenen viel Einzelfische,und kann sagen wann einer fehlt.

'Nur so ein Desaster wie letztes Jahr wird es nicht mehr geben.
Vor ein Paar jahren ist einer erwischt worden,und der durfte auch gleich 400 euro Schadenersatz zahlen.
Also,das Geld kommt dann wieder rein.
Schade nur um die Fische.
Denke aber auch das wird.
Eine Bande denke ich aber war es nicht letztes jahr.
Doof,ich hatte die Spuren gesehen,aber nicht reagiert,ich ahnte ja nicht wie groß der Verlust wird.
Wegen ein paar Fischen machen ich da keinen Aufstand-doch jetzt ist das Maß voll

Mit Kormoranen habe ich keine Probleme,ab und an ma einen Graureiher,aber der findet kaum einen Platz zum spähen,da viel Gebüsch und abfallende Ufer


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

So gemein es auch klingt - aber ich würde an den Stellen, an den offensichtlich jemand aus und einsteigt einfach mal n paar angespitzte Nägel zwischen die Grashalme stecken. Hat ja niemand was dort zu suchen, und nachts sieht man auch nich ganz so gut


----------



## feko (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Nein,geht nicht,sind auch Kinder unterwegs bei uns im Ort.
Ich bin ja zu viel fähig,schrecke auch wenig zurück-aber das geht nicht #h
Naja,wie gesagt,bisher is ruhig,und ich habe meine Tipps,ma sehen was es bringt.
vg


----------



## Bungo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Passend zur Überschrift:
> gestern am Kanal einen Schwarzangler erwischt: der hat sein vorgehen damit begründet das es keine Tageskarten gibt (Jahreskarte 16 bzw26€),hatte nur Glück das die Polizei aufgrund eines Suizides ausgelastet war.



Ich habe dieses Jahr 3 mal die Polizei wegen Diebstahl (da geschlossenes Gewässer) angerufen und jedes mal wurden mir 2-3 Stunden als mindest Wartezeit angesagt.
Ich habe mittlerweile das Vertrauen verloren. Wenn ich 3 mal einen Fischdiebstahl melde und die Täter auf frischer Tat ertappe, dann kann es nicht sein, dass nie einer Zeit hat..
Ich habe übrigens dann jedes mal eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen und das Weite gesucht..


----------



## andi3 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Wie wäre es an den schlimmen Stellen mit Buttersäure  Das hält erstmal an und in der Nähe will sicherlich keiner lange verweilen...


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Ja auf dei Polizei ist kein Verlass! Die kommen wie es gerad passt


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Also wenn ich immer wieder mal solche tollen Tipps wie den mit den Nägeln lesen könnt ich echt das K***** kriegen!!!
Wie kommt ihr nur immer auf solche coolen Gedanken???


----------



## feko (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Och,ich machs einfach so:
Hallo Polizei,hier am Teich wird ein Dunkelhäutiger von 5 kahlrasierten ,tätowierten Pöblern beläst,es scheint zu eskalieren....
und wenn se dann nach 5 min da sind ,och ich habe nix gesehen,war wohl Fehlalarm,aber wenn sie schon mal da sind,hier stehlen mir welche meine Fische =)


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> So gemein es auch klingt - aber ich würde an den Stellen, an den offensichtlich jemand aus und einsteigt einfach mal n paar angespitzte Nägel zwischen die Grashalme stecken. Hat ja niemand was dort zu suchen, und nachts sieht man auch nich ganz so gut



Der Fischdieb würde nur ein Bußgeld und du, wegen schwerer Körperverletzung, eine satte Geldstrafe oder einen Freiheitsentzug bekommen. 
Wer ist dann der Doofe?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



feko schrieb:


> Och,ich machs einfach so:
> Hallo Polizei,hier am Teich wird ein Dunkelhäutiger von 5 kahlrasierten ,tätowierten Pöblern beläst,es scheint zu eskalieren....
> und wenn se dann nach 5 min da sind ,och ich habe nix gesehen,war wohl Fehlalarm,aber wenn sie schon mal da sind,hier stehlen mir welche meine Fische =)



Soll heißen (neben dem Vortäuschen einer Straftat), dass du mit einer Falschaussage ggf. Beamte aus *dringlicheren Situationen* zu dir holst, weil bei Dir welche am Wasser hocken? Respekt! #h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*



feko schrieb:


> Hallo Polizei,hier am Teich wird ein Dunkelhäutiger von 5 kahlrasierten ,tätowierten Pöblern beläst,es scheint zu eskalieren....


Ganz davon ab, das es selten dämlich ist... würde gerade DANN hier in der Gegend keine Polizei kommen bzw. sich sehr lange Zeit lassen. Die haben da selber viel zu sehr Schiss.


----------



## feko (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Volkssport Fischwilderei!!!*

Man Leute--- auch mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen....Is net immer alles so ernst gemeint,dachte der smilie sagt es aus-nun gut
Wie gesagt,ich hab die Tips,und dann mal sehen.
vg


----------

